# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  لوحات بالقلم الرصاص

## nova_n

*لوحات بالقلم الرصاص*



*قرأت  في احد الكتب** عن الرسم*
*أن بعض الأطباء*
*النفسين يستخدموا الرسم كنوع من أنواع العلاج النفسي*
*فالرسم نوع من أنواع التعبير عما بداخل الإنسان*
*ودايما اللوحة تعكس شخصية الرسام*
*واليوم سوف نتعرف عن احد أنواع الرسم*
*وهو … الرسم بالقلم الرصاص والفحم..*
*يعد هذا النوع من الرسم من أجمل الأنواع*
*وأيضا تترك اللوحة المرسومة بالقلم الرصاص*
*أو بالفحم اثر في نفس من يشاهدها*
*لأنها تعبر بكل دقه عن معاني اللوحة ودقتها في التفاصيل**..*
*والرسم بالقلم الرصاص يقترن بالقلم الفحم أيضا*
*فالاثنين معا يجعلوا من اللوحة صوره في منتهي الروعة*
*وأنا شخصيا أحب الرسم بالقلم الرصاص وعندى لوحات كثيرة
خاصة بى وأن شاء الله أحاول رفعها هنا
وأمى هى من درستنى الفن طول سنوات الأبتدائى ولها الفضل
أنى أحببت الرسم والأشغال اليدوية* 
*وهذا يرجع أيضا لسهولة استخدام أدواته*
*وأيضا لأني اشعر بالراحة عندما اعبر عما بداخلي بالرسم 
في ورقه بسيطة وفي أي مكان وحين ارغب في ذالك..*
*وأنا اخترت لكم مجموعه من الرسومات*

*المرسومة بالفحم والقلم الرصاص*

*أتمني تعجبكم*

*وتنال رضاكم*

*وأتلرككم مع الصور*
































*تابعوووووووووونا*

----------


## nova_n



----------


## الشاطر حسن

*أقدر كثيرا القلم الرصاص كان ملاذي قبل الأقلام الخاصة بالخط وسلكت معه بداية الطريق في الرسم فكنت أرسم الصور الشخصية لأهلي لكني ماأكملت معه الطريق.
والسبب أنني لم أجد من يرشدني أو يوجهني للأفضل برغم حبي للرسم منذ الصغر .
من أقل الخامات وبدون أي تعقيدات يمكن أن نبدع وبشدة ونعبر وبقوة وهذا ماأراه في القلم الرصاص .
موضوع سأتابعه دائما إن شاء الله وإن سمح لي شعوري بتواضع ماأرسم سأشارك به بكل تأكيد
نوفا روعة ماتعرضين والأساس روعة كيف تفكرين 
جزاكِ الله خيرا وزادكِ من فضله*

----------


## kethara

*الرقيقة الغالية نوفا

فن الرسم بالقلم الرصاص



هذا الفن هو التقنية الاساسية فى فن الرسم
وهو عبارة عن استخدام خامة الجرافيت  وتطبيقها على وسائط مختلفة، 
وأكثر هذه الوسائط شيوعا هو الورق. وهو فن وحيد  اللون،
 يعتمد بشكل رئيسي على الخط ودرجات الظل. 
و الرسم يعني بتحويل  الخطوط إلى أشكال والأشكال إلى أجسام،
 أي أن الرسام يجتهد لتحقيق الإيهام  بالتجسيم والبعد الثالث من خلال
 قواعد المنظور والضوء والظل، فالمنظور يحقق  العمق،
 والعلاقة المتباينة بين الظل والضوء تحقق التجسيم.
وأنا شخصيا اشجعه جدا فهو فن رائع
وهذا مثال



تحية لأختيارك الرائع

تحيتى*

----------


## loly_h

*جت لى فترة والرسم إستحوذ عليا
وبالفعلرسمت شوية حجات كده وبالقلم الرصاص بردو
بس الحمد لله جت سليمة
وعدت بخير 
بس الأهم من كل ده
يا** نوفا* *إختياراتك لمواضيعك بتعجبنى
شكرا ياجميلة .**.**.


*

----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara



----------


## kethara



----------


## saydsalem

*أهنيك على رقة**احساسك**..*
*..**والتميز بألاحساس** ..*
*..**سلمت أناملك** ..*
*يعطيك**الف عافيه**..*
*لك ودي وباقة وردي**..* *د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله على الموضوع الجميل ده
تسلم إيدك يا نوفا
أنا بأحب قوى أتفرج على الرسومات المرسومة بالقلم الرصاص وبالفحم
ولى واحد من أعز أصدقائى وزملاء الدراسة فنان حقيقى فى النوع ده من الرسومات
ياريت ترفعى لنا اللوحات اللى رسمتيها بنفسك
بس تعملى تنويه علشان أميزها 
وشكرا جزيلا لقيثارة على إضافاتها الرائعة
إنبهرت بصورة الغصن وقطرة الندى
يا ترى دى رسوماتك يا قيثارة؟
 :good:

----------

